# Modern Warfare 3 offizielle Verkaufszahlen



## GTA 3 (11. November 2011)

So eben wurden die offiziellen Verkaufszahlen zu Modern Warfare 3 aus USA und Großbritannien veröffentlicht.



> Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 wurde wie bereits vermutet zu einem Mega-Seller. Wie der Konzern heute mitteilte, wurde das Spiel  alleine in den USA und Großbritannien in den ersten 24 Stunden zusammen  mehr als 6,5 Millionen Mal verkauft. *Mit diesem Ergebnis lässt  Activision das Konkurrenzprodukt Battlefield 3 weit hinter sich*.  Activision-Chef Robert Kotick gibt sich selbstbewusst: "Der Launch von  Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 ist der größte Entertainment-Launch aller  Zeiten. Und diesen haben wir bereits mit nur zwei Territorien  erreicht!"Kein anderes Entertainment-Produkt hat es bisher  geschafft, drei Jahre hintereinander einen neuen Rekord aufzustellen.  "Die bisherigen Verkaufszahlen der Serie stellen sogar Blockbuster wie  Star Wars oder Der Herr der Ringe in den Schatten, zwei der  erfolgreichsten Entertainment-Franchises aller Zeiten," so Robert  Kotick. Activision kann sich über einen Umsatz in Höhe von 400 Millionen  US-Dollar freuen. Die Geschichte der erfolgreichen Shooter-Serie  erreicht damit einen weiteren Meilenstein.



Quelle
Quelle 2

Wenn die Vorbestellungen noch hinzugezählt werden kommt man auf gute 9.3 Millionen. 
Auf Wiedersehen Battlefield.


----------



## McClaine (11. November 2011)

einerseits ein solides Game mit den stärken von MW2, andererseits fast wieder der gleiche Rotz, mit Ausnahme der neuen Modi etc. Erinnert mich immer wieder an die Schiessbudenshooter ala Moorhuhn, realismus ist praktisch nicht vorhanden mMn.
Da bevorzuge ich lieber BF3, MW3 für CoOp etc...

Also so gesehen war das abzusehen, aber traurig ist es trotzdem das Activision/ Infinity anscheinend nicht in der Lage ist ein neues Game rauszubringen...


----------



## kühlprofi (11. November 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> So eben wurden die offiziellen Verkaufszahlen zu Modern Warfare 3 aus USA und Großbritannien veröffentlicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso aufwiedersehen BF3?
Spielt nachher eh niemand diesen COD Steinzeitgrafik Rotz ^^
Und bf3 wird die nächsten 3-5 Jahren genügend Player und Server haben.


----------



## Star_KillA (11. November 2011)

Wir wussten alle das es so kommen wird. Wir wussten alle das Battlefield 3 das bessere Spiel wird aber Modern Warfare 3 mehr verkauft wird.


----------



## AeroX (11. November 2011)

Heut abend werd ich mal bf3 anspielen, danach entscheidet es sich ob ich das neue cod hole 

aber wundern tuts mich nicht


----------



## Hugo78 (11. November 2011)

EA hat ja auch alles getan den BF3 Release zuverkacken.


----------



## Jan565 (11. November 2011)

Soll doch mehr verkauft werden. 

CoD ist einfach nur noch Müll seit Teil 4. Jedes mal das gleiche Spiele, die Grafik ist nicht sonderlich besser. Das Gameplay auch das selber und die Story auch nicht so das wahre. Vom Multiplayer her ist CoD ein CS in Moderner aber nicht mehr. Bei BF3 hat man einen richtig Taktik Shooter der mit um so mehr Leuten mehr Spaß macht. Grafisch ist es auch wesentlich besser als CoD und vor allem weiß ich bei BF3 das es in 6 Jahren noch Server gibt. Alte CoD Teile sterben aus.


----------



## Gast1324 (11. November 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> So eben wurden die offiziellen Verkaufszahlen zu Modern Warfare 3 aus USA und Großbritannien veröffentlicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja deine news ist nicht selbst geschrieben und dein "auf wiedersehen battlefield" satz hättest du dir sparen können.
aber was soll man denn von dir auch erwarten


----------



## jensi251 (11. November 2011)

Viel zu viele Kiddies wissen nicht was ein wahrer Shooter ist und spielen Jahr für ein neues COD.


----------



## jensi251 (11. November 2011)

Rogash schrieb:


> naja deine news ist nicht selbst geschrieben und dein "auf wiedersehen battlefield" satz hättest du dir sparen können.
> aber was soll man denn von dir auch erwarten


 



Sorry für den Doppelpost Leute.


----------



## Hitman-47 (11. November 2011)

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich auch froh drüber, ohne die ganzen flamenden CoD-Kiddies ist Battlefield auch besser


----------



## Gast1324 (11. November 2011)

ach und die news steht eh schon auf der main


----------



## doodlez (11. November 2011)

kann euch garnet verstehen, mir gefällt der Singleplayer sehr, Grafik hin oder her, Streamen kann man mit dieser Engine einfach super da es so gut wie keine minirukler gibt auch mit nem alten Computer, macht ein spiel doch nicht nieder, blos weil es nicht das enthält was ihr gerne hättet, gibt genug für die es genau richtig so ist, wie es ist, gibt ja nicht nur uns verwöhnten deutschen die sich jedes Jahr n neuen Pc kaufen können


----------



## EnergyCross (11. November 2011)

mal schauen wie wie verkaufszahlen von Skyrim werden. falls Bethesda sie rausgibt 
denke mal skyrim wird CoD locker toppen. in Steam hat Skyrim ja auch schon rund doppelt so viele spieler wie CoD.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## doodlez (11. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> mal schauen wie wie verkaufszahlen von Skyrim werden. falls Bethesda sie rausgibt
> denke mal skyrim wird CoD locker toppen. in Steam hat Skyrim ja auch schon rund doppelt so viele spieler wie CoD.
> 
> 
> ...



am ersten tag an dem Skyrim draussen ist, das sollte wohl kein Wunder sein


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. November 2011)

@ GTA3

Känntest du solche News in Zukunft bitte etwas anders schreiben, man sollte an sowas eher unparteiisch rangehen bevor das hir im Fan... geflame endet

deinen letzten Satzt kannste dir schenken

Zum Thema:

Sieht man ja das sich aufgewärmte Kost jedes Jahr Millionen fach verkauft, siehe MW2 oder Black Ops


----------



## Sperrfeuer (11. November 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> @ GTA3
> 
> Känntest du solche News in Zukunft bitte etwas anders schreiben, man sollte an sowas eher unparteiisch rangehen bevor das hir im Fan... geflame endet
> 
> deinen letzten Satzt kannste dir schenken


 
Ach, GTA3 muss man einfach ertragen, der postet ja (fast) NUR sowas 

Aber die Skyrim zahlen sind schon heftig. Bin gespannt wie sie am ende aussehen werden.


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. November 2011)

Skyrim könnte das Spiel des Jahres werden und dafür siehts auch gut aus


----------



## Robonator (11. November 2011)

Pff... Ist doch genauso wie mit RTL. Der Sender ist Rotz, aber trotzdem gibs genügend Menschen die den Müll dort trotzdem gucken


----------



## slayerdaniel (11. November 2011)

Auf dem PC sicher nicht so viele Verkäufe. Wenn man sich die Bestenlisten anguckt kann man ungefähr abschätzen.
Auf Konsole ist CoD aber in der Tat wohl das beste was es gibt. Das beschnittene BF3 braucht da nicht kommen.
Auf PC siehts mit den Verkäufen würde ich schätzen für BF3 leicht besser aus, wegen Origin aber nur leicht.


----------



## fac3l3ss (11. November 2011)

Da haben sich die echten Jets also nicht gelohnt 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## N8Mensch2 (11. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> mal schauen wie wie verkaufszahlen von Skyrim werden. falls Bethesda sie rausgibt
> denke mal skyrim wird CoD locker toppen. in Steam hat Skyrim ja auch schon rund doppelt so viele spieler wie CoD.
> 173,886	 Spieler	The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
> 78,161	 Spieler	Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 - Multiplayer


edit: achso - natürlich nur pc   (guten morgen n8)
Da hat bf3-pc im Moment 115.000 spieler BF-Games | Battlefield 3 - Bad Company 2 - Battlefield 1943 - Battlefield 2 - Battlefield 2142 - Battlefield 1942 & Vietnam (rechts)

Aber den ganzen Verkaufszahlen traue ich nicht so wirklich über den Weg

___________________________________________________________________________
_Casus Belli, a modification for Crysis Wars_


----------



## Earisu (11. November 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:


> Viel zu viele Kiddies wissen nicht was ein wahrer Shooter ist und spielen Jahr für ein neues COD.


 
Aber genau die können meinetwegen bei COD bleiben xD Ich spiel lieber mit vernünftigen Leuten


----------



## KrHome (11. November 2011)

Earisu schrieb:


> Aber genau die können meinetwegen bei COD bleiben xD Ich spiel lieber mit vernünftigen Leuten


 Ich sehe das auch so. Das Prinzip ist das Gleiche wie bei WoW. Wenn es einen populären Vertreter des Genres gibt, dann zieht der in der Regel auch einen Großteil der Leute an, mit denen sowieso keiner spielen will. Ich sage jetzt bewusst nicht Schulkinder , denn auch da gibt's Ausnahmen, die aber die Regel bestätigen. Das macht das (Erwachsenen-)Spielerleben in allen anderen Games etwas erträglicher/entspannter.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (11. November 2011)

Ohne Witz? Ich hab MW3 auf die Platte druff, ne halbe Stunde (!) gespielt, es war so langweilig, das ich das Spiel direkt von der Platte verbannt hab...Hat sich genauso gespielt wie MW1 und MW2, Grafik genauso kaka, Gameplay öde...

 Kommt mir bitte nicht mit MP, wenn ich Arcade haben will, spiel ich Quake 3, wenn ich Krieg haben will Spiele ich BF3 !!

Das soviele Leute das Spiel gekauft haben, zeigt mal wieder, das Werbung usw. alles ist, damit jeder DOOF sich das Spiel kauft.

Das geilste ist, kaum ist das Spiel draussen, zack, gibttet wieder Cheater wie Sand am Meer, da sieht man wieder, das nur Kiddies das Spiel spielen... iwo hat die Erziehung versagt....


----------



## Sperrfeuer (11. November 2011)

Bamboocha2510 schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Witz? Ich hab MW3 auf die Platte druff, ne halbe Stunde (!) gespielt, es war so langweilig, das ich das Spiel direkt von der Platte verbannt hab...Hat sich genauso gespielt wie MW1 und MW2, Grafik genauso kaka, Gameplay öde...
> 
> Kommt mir bitte nicht mit MP, wenn ich Arcade haben will, spiel ich Quake 3, wenn ich Krieg haben will Spiele ich BF3 !!
> 
> Das soviele Leute das Spiel gekauft haben, zeigt mal wieder, das Werbung usw. alles ist, damit jeder DOOF sich das Spiel kauft.



Und du hast es ebenfalls gekauft. Obwohl klar war wie es werden wird..


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. November 2011)

Wen interessiert die USA und deren 51. Bundesstaat?
Ich will die Verkaufszahlen aufgeteilt nach Ländern, Plattform und Käuferschicht haben.


----------



## RSX (11. November 2011)

Online PC FPS Players (MW3 - BF3)

Ich werf das mal hier so rein.


----------



## Invisible (11. November 2011)

mein gott was ist das für eine kindergarten diskussion^^

realität:
cod: ja okay die waffe wackelt nicht so abartig hin und her beim laufen wie bei bf3, und mann kann vlt keine hauswände einschießen im mp. aber im singelplayer sehr wohl (ja okay gescriptet dazu komm ich noch)
bf3: also ich stand in bf3 jetzt schon des öfteren mal neben einem explodierenen auto, und hab es ohne probleme überlebt, so viel zur realität...

gescriptete schlauchlevel:
sag mir bitte einer eine szene wo es in bf3 nicht so ist, ich finde bf3 sogar noch schlimmer, andauernd video sequenzen wo man nur ab und zu eine taste drücken muss... sowas langweiliges hab ich noch nie erlebt... 

multiplayer ist einfach nru geschmackssache, ich für meinen teil finde es total schwachsinnig mit 64 leuten auf einer map rumzurennen... da hab ich lieber eine kleinere map mit 12 leuten. und wer bf3 als richtigen krieg bezeichnet hat schlichtweg absolut keine ahnung^^

und wer braucht im täglichen online game schon eine hammer grafik? die würde ich dann sowieso erst mal runterdrehen dass ich mindestens 100fps habe, also reicht die cod grafik alle male aus...

fazit: beide spiele sind genauso realistisch, nämlich gar nicht. beide sind im sp total durchgescriptet. und im mp ist es einfach nur geschmackssache, ob große map, viele leute und die fahrzeuge stehen schon rum oder kleine map, wenig leute und man muss sich die extras erst erarbeiten. also jedem das seine. keinen grund um jedes jahr aufs neue einen flamewar zu beginnen...

PS: und das DLC packet von bf3 ist ja wohl der ober witz, 15€ für ein paar alte bf2 maps...


----------



## bravo-two-zero (12. November 2011)

die ganzen neider und hater hier. köstlich.


----------



## sfc (12. November 2011)

Wie heißt es doch so schön: Fresst Schei*e. Millionen fliegen können nicht irren.  

Modern Warfare 3 ist sicher kein schlechtes Spiel. Aber es ist auch nur 08/15 Mainstream-Action, mehr nicht. Der typische Konsolen-Einheitsbrei, der auf eine (nicht die!) mittelmäßig gebildete Käufermasse um die 20 zielt. In der Betriebswirtschaft hat die einen politisch äußert unkorrekten Namen und sie schreibt ihnen auch ebenso unkorrekte Eigenschaften wie den grenzenlosen Konsum als Statussymbol zu. Mir fällt nur grade der Name nicht ein. Jedenfalls wird für diese Grupppe eine Menge gemacht. Und der Erfolg solcher Produkte scheint dem Konzept Recht zu geben. Bei Kinofilmen ist es nicht anders. Die größten Kassenschlager sind meistens anspruchloseses Machwerke voller Effekte. Man denke nur an Transformers oder diese hirnverbrannte Star Trek-Neuauflage.


----------



## Nuallan (12. November 2011)

Invisible schrieb:


> PS: und das DLC packet von bf3 ist ja wohl der ober witz, 15€ für ein paar alte bf2 maps...



Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3: Fünf Maps aus Cod 4 und MW2 in Modern Warfare 3

So viel dazu.. Ich würde auch 50€ für den Battlefield-DLC ausgeben und hätte in der ersten Stunde Wake Island mehr Spaß als in 100 Stunden COD, egal welcher Teil, da alle identisch.
Davon abgesehen haben die meisten Leute eh die Limited Edition von BF3, da ist der DLC schon enthalten.

Ich glaube die Verkaufszahlen hängen auch stark mit den Anforderungen der Games zusammen. Man verdient halt mehr mit normalen Leuten mit mittelmäßigen/alten Rechnern, da kennt Activision sich aus (WoW).
In den USA hat eh keiner Geld für nen neuen Rechner alle 1-2 Jahre, und in GB geht die Kohle dauernd für Regenschirme raus. Damit wäre alles aufgeklärt


----------



## WhiteMoiddes (12. November 2011)

slayerdaniel schrieb:


> Auf dem PC sicher nicht so viele Verkäufe. Wenn man sich die Bestenlisten anguckt kann man ungefähr abschätzen.
> Auf Konsole ist CoD aber in der Tat wohl das beste was es gibt. Das beschnittene BF3 braucht da nicht kommen.
> Auf PC siehts mit den Verkäufen würde ich schätzen für BF3 leicht besser aus, wegen Origin aber nur leicht.


Für Konsolen geht die MW3-grafik ja auch klar^^
die BF3 Grafik der PC-Version macht einfach wählerisch


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (12. November 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Soll doch mehr verkauft werden.
> 
> CoD ist einfach nur noch Müll seit Teil 4. Jedes mal das gleiche Spiele, die Grafik ist nicht sonderlich besser. Das Gameplay auch das selber und die Story auch nicht so das wahre.
> Vom Multiplayer her ist CoD ein CS in Moderner aber nicht mehr. Bei BF3 hat man einen richtig Taktik Shooter der mit um so mehr Leuten mehr Spaß macht.
> Grafisch ist es auch wesentlich besser als CoD und vor allem weiß ich bei BF3 das es in 6 Jahren noch Server gibt. Alte CoD Teile sterben aus.


 
LoL
Sorry aber das ist nach über 500 Stunden BF (seit BF vietnam) einfach nur falsch.
Ja CoD ist seit Teil 4 praktisch immer das gleiche aber WO ist da der Unterschied zu BF?
War der Single Teil so viel besser in BF-Vienam, BF2, BF2142? Das was ich von BF3 SP gesehen habe ist sogar nur ein billiger Clon von CoD.
BF-BC 1 + 2 dagegen haben schon was und sind meiner Meinung nach von allen BF & CoD (ab MW1) die besten aber soo der Bringer im Vergleich zu "SP-only" Titel.

Grafik :
Ich versteh nicht was Ihr habt? Seid Ihr die Typen die stundenlang vor ner Textur stehen und sich aufregen das die früher alle
mal höher aufgelöst waren? Da dürfte Fotoshop das bessere Spiel sein.
CoD hat schönere (kleinere) ausgestattet Level dafür hat BF-BC2 zerstörbares Gebäude und Co.
CoD hat (teilweise) "old-Shool" Grafik und in BF-BC2 + BF3 wird man von total unrealistischen Blendeffekten fast blind.
Ach ja und BF Vietnam / BF2 / BF2142 hatten sich ja auch dank der jeweiligen neuen Engine Lichtjahre von einander Unterschieden.
Beide Spieleserienhaben ihre Hochs und tiefs.

Und zu dem MP von BF.
Schon mal in einem Team gespielt wo es kein guten! Hubschrauber / Flugzeugpiloten gibt?
Dagegen sind die Killstrikes von CoD ein warmer Furz; man wird als Infanterist nur noch weggepustet 
von den feindlichen Hubschrauber / Flugzeugpiloten; super da es praktisch keine effektiven Waffen gegen  Hubschrauber / Flugzeuge gibt.
Ich schaue mal nach wieviel Server CoD4 und BF1942  / Vietnam haben,
bin mal gespannt welches Spiel "ausgestorben" ist.

So und nun mal ohne trollen:
Wer meint nur mit BF leben zu können hat Recht und zwar genauso wie die die meinen nur mit CoD leben zu können.
Wer mit beiden Spass hat hat wohl was essentielles "falsch" gemacht.
Alle anderen sollten mal die Klappe halten / sich das Spiel kaufen und selbst mal testen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (12. November 2011)

bravo-two-zero schrieb:


> die ganzen neider und hater hier. köstlich.


 
Und die Leute, die MW3 einfach vom Konzept her nicht mögen


----------



## manizzle (12. November 2011)

köstlich, wie sich hier die ganzen leute wegen 2 computerspielen aufregen! als wärens 2 verschiedene religionen ....


----------



## Ready (12. November 2011)

Ich finds gut dass CoD sich so gut verkauft.... die meissten Kiddies sind wieder unter sich in CoD und die BFler sind sie wieder los


----------



## art90 (12. November 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Wenn die Vorbestellungen noch hinzugezählt werden kommt man auf gute 9.3 Millionen.
> Auf Wiedersehen Battlefield.


 
Ich hab ja gehofft, dass dein Rumgetrolle ein Ende findet sobald CoD rauskommt, du aufhörst vor Vorfreude zu zittern und endlich spielen kannst...

...war wohl nix.


b2t: Ich frage mich wieso diese so verschiedenen Spiele immer wieder in Konkurrenz gesetzt werden. CoD und BF3 sind sich so ähnlich wie BF3 und CS 1.6. Die einzige Gemeinsamkeit der beiden Spiele ist der lahme und völlig überflüssige SinglePlayer-Modus.

Und wenn ich höre wie Leute behaupten, dass Battlefield realistisch ist...omg kommt mal raus ausm Keller. Schade, dass die Wehrpflicht abgeschafft wurde.


----------



## Baer.nap (12. November 2011)

art90 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja gehofft, dass dein Rumgetrolle ein Ende findet sobald CoD rauskommt, du aufhörst vor Vorfreude zu zittern und endlich spielen kannst...
> 
> ...war wohl nix.
> 
> ...



Jaja fast nen jahr sc spielen + saufen war schon eine schöne zeit


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (12. November 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Und du hast es ebenfalls gekauft. Obwohl klar war wie es werden wird..



ich habe nie gesagt, das ich es gekauft habe, oder?


----------



## danoc1 (12. November 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Wieso aufwiedersehen BF3?
> Spielt nachher eh niemand diesen COD Steinzeitgrafik Rotz ^^
> Und bf3 wird die nächsten 3-5 Jahren genügend Player und Server haben.


 

seh ich auch so. ich idiot hab es mir gekauft weil ich diesmal einfach auf ein gutes spiel gehofft hatte. FALSCH GEHOFFT !!!! so ein schrott! der ganze singleplayer ist ein totales " rauschen " ohne viel sinn. Der multiplayer ist Cod4 und MW2 zusammengemixt. 

Das wars CoD....ES LEBE BATTLEFIELD 3 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (12. November 2011)

Bamboocha2510 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe nie gesagt, das ich es gekauft habe, oder?



Ich schloss es daraus, das du es auf deiner Festplatte hattest :p
Wollte ja niemandem vorwerfen sich MW3 zu downloaden


----------



## silent@hunter (12. November 2011)

muss zugestehen ich bin von beiden enttäuscht !!!

COD - naja wurde schon erwähnt, aufguss 2.0  -  ne frechheit wenn man bedenkt das man mal was neues erwarten konnte !!!!!

BF3 - grafik maßstab schlechthin...ABER: träges Gameplay,ewiges gelatsche,dummes squadsystem,jeder will fliegen oder hockt im panzer...wenn das gameplay wie in BFBC2 wäre, dann wär ich überglücklich...komischerweise treffe ich kaum n gegner oder putz n hlbes mag auf ihn und er hat dann n lucky headshot - son rotz dann macht es mir ab und an die laune derbe kaputt,wenn diese camper sich im haus verbarrikadieren und man die bude nicht wie in BFBC2 einfach platt machen kann....

an sich beides games mit berechtigung - kiddies COD - ex-mamasöhnchen BF3   

ach ja nochwas vergessen - was mich bei bf3 nervt: hängende flugzeuge im himmel, da kommt man mal in den genuß ne A10 zu steuern verzieht sich in die wolken - im steilflug - und dann rumpelts und man hängt wie am seil, nur bis die kiste sich befreit dauerts gute 10-20 sekunden und der feind kann lustig(und ohne gegenwehr von meiner seite) mich abschießen....


----------



## Altair7 (12. November 2011)

Also ich finde es nicht verwunderlich, das MW3 keine bessere Grafik hat als MW2.

So stießen die Konsolen doch schon bei MW2 an die Grenzen ihrer Hardware.
Eine merkliche Grafikverbesserung wird es erst mit der neuen Konsolengeneration geben.
Wenn man ein Spiel für PC und gleichzeitig für Konsole rausbringt, limitiert nunmal das schwächste Glied der Kette. Und glaubt ja nicht, das die Spieleentwickler nur wegen uns eine bessere Engine entwickeln 

Den Verkaufszahlen nach zum Urteil scheinen wir eh zu einer aussterbenen Rasse zu gehören 

Was BF3 angeht.
Es ist definitiv anders, als COD. Was ich auch gut finde. Schließlich hat jeder andere Vorlieben. Ich zum bsp. mag das CS feeling in COD. (Ja, dem Vergleich kann ich nur zustimmen)
Zur Grafik der beiden Spiele. Ich war unglaublich gespannt auf die Grafik von BF3. Und wurde in der Beta bitter enttäuscht. Der einzige Unterschied zu COD MW3 ist der Stiel der Grafik. Besser find ich sie nicht. Wobei ich nur die Beta auf Max. testen konnte. Keine Ahnung ob sich da was im Original grundlegen verbessert hat.

Platformtechnisch hat BF3 auf ganzer Linie versagt...
Da ist man bei COD3 und Steam wesentlich besser bedient.

und ach ja.....wie immer ist das MEINE alleinige Meinung.


mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Altair7


----------



## SamsonRade (12. November 2011)

Hab's mal kurz getestet bei nem Kumpel. 

Mir gefällt es nicht so. 

Ist halt Geschmacksache.


----------



## Hademe (12. November 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> einerseits ein solides Game mit den stärken von MW2, andererseits fast wieder der gleiche Rotz, mit Ausnahme der neuen Modi etc. Erinnert mich immer wieder an die Schiessbudenshooter ala Moorhuhn, realismus ist praktisch nicht vorhanden mMn.



Und das hast du etwa anders erwartet?! is doch schon seit 5 jahren so und COD ist ja wohl wirklich nur noch ein schlechter Witz! Wobei mich der BF3 Singleplayer etz auch nicht aus den Socken haut. Ich werde beides nicht kaufen!
Das Genre ist einfach überlaufen! Es wird Zeit, für etwas *wirklich* neues in dem Segment!


----------



## Stricherstrich (12. November 2011)

Ist wirklich ne Marke und auch an sich Gut, ich mein für den Markt ist es ja gut. Mal abgesehen von dem eigentlichem Wert des Spiels abgesehen.


----------



## slayerdaniel (12. November 2011)

was ich eigentlich schade finde ist, dass man normalerweise durch solch Zugpferde mal Experimentierfreudiger sein könnte so wie EA einst mit Mirrors Edge


----------



## mixxed_up (12. November 2011)

Altair7 schrieb:


> So stießen die Konsolen doch schon bei MW2 an die Grenzen ihrer Hardware.
> Eine merkliche Grafikverbesserung wird es erst mit der neuen Konsolengeneration geben.
> Wenn man ein Spiel für PC und gleichzeitig für Konsole rausbringt, limitiert nunmal das schwächste Glied der Kette. Und glaubt ja nicht, das die Spieleentwickler nur wegen uns eine bessere Engine entwickeln


 
Crysis 2 und Battlefield 3 sahen auf der Konsole deutlichst besser aus als CoD und laufen in nicht so niedriger Auflösung. Bei CoD wollen die 60fps auf der Konsole und daran hängt die schlechte Optik. Andere Spiele laufen meist mit 30fps.


----------



## omega™ (12. November 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Wenn die Vorbestellungen noch hinzugezählt werden kommt man auf gute 9.3 Millionen.
> Auf Wiedersehen Battlefield.


 
Du bist echt so einer der es nie verstehen wird.
Gut CoD MW3 mag von den Verkaufszahlen BF3 wegstecken, vom Gameplay her versohlt hier BF3 CoD MW3 mächtig den Arsch

Schönen Tag noch


----------



## BL4CK_92 (12. November 2011)

Haters gonna hate. Und zwar beide Seiten.


----------



## AeroX (12. November 2011)

omega schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist echt so einer der es nie verstehen wird.
> Gut CoD MW3 mag von den Verkaufszahlen BF3 wegstecken, vom Gameplay her versohlt hier BF3 CoD MW3 mächtig den Arsch
> 
> Schönen Tag noch



Ist jetzt deine meinung ne


----------



## d00mfreak (12. November 2011)

Vote 4 Postingverbot für GTA 3 im Newsbereich.

Lieber keine News als solches Kiddiegewäsch.


----------



## Green.Tea (12. November 2011)

Moinsen, wollte nur mal kurz was klar stellen.



Invisible schrieb:


> PS: und das DLC packet von bf3 ist ja wohl der ober witz, 15€ für ein paar alte bf2 maps...



1. Bei Modern Warfare 2 gab es mindesten 2 Mappacks die auch jeweils 15€ gekostet haben! (waren glaube ich 3 maps pro pack)
2. Es sind 20 dlcs für das neue MW3 angekündigt, also sollte wohl klar sein welcher entwickler hier seine spieler "ausbeuten" möchte!

mfg


----------



## ViperZ (12. November 2011)

art90 schrieb:


> Und wenn ich höre wie Leute behaupten, dass Battlefield realistisch ist...omg kommt mal raus ausm Keller. Schade, dass die Wehrpflicht abgeschafft wurde.


 
Das ist doch total realistisch. Ich springe von ner Plattform, drücke einen Knopf und sitze dann in einem Hubschrauber.
Oder ich springe mit einem Hummer ne Klippe runter und lande auf einem Tanklaster und ich hab mir nichtmal ne Schürfwunde zugezogen 
Oder ich zerballer mit nem Gewehr Straßenblockaden oder ganze Gebäude 


Der SP von BF3 ist total lahm. Der Anfang mit dem Zug hätte so geil sein können, aber das Ganze ist schlecht inzeniert und die KI ist grotte. Meine Mates schubsen mich die ganze Zeit aus meiner Deckung. WTF? Mal gucken, ich werde es auf jeden weiter spielen weil ich Panzer fahren und Jet fliegen will. 

Vom SP von MW3 habe ich allerdings auch mehr erwartet. Hab ihn noch nicht durch, aber das bisherige Snipern war mir zuwenig. Mal nachher gucken obs da wieder ne geile SpecOps Mission gibt wie in MW2. Wobei ich das tauchen ziemlich geil fand oder das mit dem RC Mini-Panzer 
Aber wer kommt auf die dumme Idee mit einem Panzer in ein Parkhaus zu fahren xDD

Und an alle Grafikhuren: Spielt mal Minecraft und sagt danach das Spiel ist nicht geil  Das ist immernoch das beste SPiel überhaupt  LEGO FTW!


----------



## fL!nT (12. November 2011)

Invisible schrieb:


> mein gott was ist das für eine kindergarten diskussion^^
> 
> realität:
> cod: ja okay die waffe wackelt nicht so abartig hin und her beim laufen wie bei bf3, und mann kann vlt keine hauswände einschießen im mp. aber im singelplayer sehr wohl (ja okay gescriptet dazu komm ich noch)
> ...


 

...und Du zahlst 55-60 Euronen für ein MW2 DLC Packet


----------



## Invisible (12. November 2011)

fL!nT schrieb:


> ...und Du zahlst 55-60 Euronen für ein MW2 DLC Packet


 
oder man begnügt sich einfach mit den 16 maps die eh schon dabei sind, ich hab immer noch nicht alle gezockt.

genauso war es in black ops, die minderheit der spieler hatte die dlcs gekauft...

wieviel maps sind denn im bf3 mp schon dabei?


----------



## Green.Tea (12. November 2011)

Invisible schrieb:


> oder man begnügt sich einfach mit den 16 maps die eh schon dabei sind, ich hab immer noch nicht alle gezockt.
> 
> genauso war es in black ops, die minderheit der spieler hatte die dlcs gekauft...
> 
> wieviel maps sind denn im bf3 mp schon dabei?


 
geile argumentationsweise die du an den tag legst, als ob mehr maps = besseres spiel bedeutet.
Und so weit ich es weiß hatten die dlcs von MW2 nen großen absatz dafür das es 3 maps für 15€ waren .........


----------



## Jack ONeill (12. November 2011)

Invisible schrieb:


> oder man begnügt sich einfach mit den 16 maps die eh schon dabei sind, ich hab immer noch nicht alle gezockt.
> 
> genauso war es in black ops, die minderheit der spieler hatte die dlcs gekauft...
> 
> wieviel maps sind denn im bf3 mp schon dabei?


 
Nur zu blöd das man ohne die DLC schwerer nen Spiel findet als mit den Maps, war schon bei MW2 der Fall


----------



## Nico Bellic (12. November 2011)

Ready schrieb:


> Ich finds gut dass CoD sich so gut verkauft.... die meissten Kiddies sind wieder unter sich in CoD und die BFler sind sie wieder los


Ich habe allerdings auch feststellen müssen, daß in BF3 nun auch mehr Spieler unterwegs sind, deren Spielweise ich nicht leiden kann, als in BF2. Überall hocken Camper, die nehmen keine Flaggen ein oder machen sonstiwe groß Punkte, sondern hocken einfach da bis jemand zufällig vorbeikommt. Wie Zecken stürzen sie sich auf meinen arg- und wehrlosen Panzer, während sich die Panzer in der feindlichen Einsatz-Basis (Die Hauptbasis) stapeln.

Man Leute, das Game heißt *Battlefield* und nicht *Campsite*...


----------



## cubbi223 (12. November 2011)

Was will man erwarten die meisten Kiddies wollen nur sinnloases geballer


----------



## slayerdaniel (12. November 2011)

btw finde ich es äußerst amüsant, dass die meisten hier GTA3 der nicht neutralen News anprangern, im gleichem Atemzug aber auf MW3 ebenso nicht ganzw ertneutrale Kommentare abgeben. Einige sollten sich zu aller erst mal an die eigenen Nase fassen...




cubbi223 schrieb:


> Was will man erwarten die meisten Kiddies wollen nur sinnloases geballer


 
Natürlich, jedes PC Game ist sinnlos per Definition. Oder kannst du mir einen Sinn für einen PC Shooter geben außer dem Zeitvertreib...


----------



## Hitman-47 (12. November 2011)

slayerdaniel schrieb:


> btw finde ich es äußerst amüsant, dass die meisten hier GTA3 der nicht neutralen News anprangern, im gleichem Atemzug aber auf MW3 ebenso nicht ganzw ertneutrale Kommentare abgeben. Einige sollten sich zu aller erst mal an die eigenen Nase fassen...


 
Im Gegensatz zur Usernews an sich sind Antworten auch dazu gedacht die eigene Meinung widerzuspiegeln, eine Usernews sollte möglichst sachlich bleiben, natürlich kann man wenn man lustig ist noch einen Abschlusssatz mit eigener Meinung reinbringen, aber dagegen sagt ja wohl niemand was.


----------



## ViperZ (13. November 2011)

Hitman-47 schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zur Usernews an sich sind Antworten auch dazu gedacht die eigene Meinung widerzuspiegeln, eine Usernews sollte möglichst sachlich bleiben, natürlich kann man wenn man lustig ist noch einen Abschlusssatz mit eigener Meinung reinbringen, aber dagegen sagt ja wohl niemand was.


 
Das heißt er soll lieber selbst noch ne Antwort auf das Thema machen und nicht gleich in die News an sich? Vllt wäre aber auch einfach nur eine (bessere) Markierung der eigenen Meinung besser.


----------



## ASD_588 (13. November 2011)

obwohl Battelfield 3 ne hammer grafik hat verkauft sich das cod mw3 wie warme semmeln.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. November 2011)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> obwohl Battelfield 3 ne hammer grafik hat verkauft sich das cod mw3 wie warme semmeln.


 

Weil BF3 auf Muttis Aldi PC nicht läuft


----------



## soul4ever (13. November 2011)

klar läuft es da, bloß sieht es dann eben aus wie auf ner console und wird garnicht erst ausprobiert, da ja jeder sagt "Ey des bääddlefield, sau geil und so, aber alle sagen man braucht nen highend pc etc sonst läufts net...also doch lieber cod.."


----------



## sakulthefirst (13. November 2011)

Hört bitte mit euren Furstrationspostings auf, hier steht es sowieso schon schwarz auf weiß, dass mw3 einfach beliebter ist. 
Ihr könnt doch in Ruhe BF3 oder MW3 zocken, und euch am jeweiligen Spiel  erfreuen, statt sinnlose Bullshitkommentare abzugeben.


----------



## soul4ever (13. November 2011)

Das ist kein "Furstrationsposting", es ist ja wohl nicht zu leugnen, dass BF3 auf jedem PC der letzten 3 Jahre läuft, wenn die Grafik entsprechend reduziert wird.

Vorausgesetzt natürlich, der PC war mal zum zocken gedacht, Office Maschinen natürlich nicht


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (13. November 2011)

Ein Kumpel von mir hat BF3 und MW3 und ich wollte mal den vergleich von beiden auf der gleichen Maschine sehn (ist n normaler Gamer-PC, also GTX460 in die Richtung)

Und dort sieht BF3 nicht so viel besser aus, als MW3, wenn man die Einstellungen so einstellt, dass beide 60Fps haben (gut, CoD hat bei den höchsten Einstellungen so um die 100 Aufwärts, aber das braucht man nich zum zocken) ...


----------



## ViperZ (13. November 2011)

soul4ever schrieb:


> Das ist kein "Furstrationsposting", es ist ja wohl nicht zu leugnen, dass BF3 auf jedem PC der letzten 3 Jahre läuft, wenn die Grafik entsprechend reduziert wird.
> 
> Vorausgesetzt natürlich, der PC war mal zum zocken gedacht, Office Maschinen natürlich nicht


 
Kann ich nur bestätigen. Für die maximalen Einstellungen muss schon ein zimelich teures Gerät hin, aber ich zocke auf mittleren Einstellungen mit meinem Laptop. Und der hat keine 500€ gekostet! i5-2410 und ne GTX525M sind verbaut. Also das reicht völlig aus und BF3 sieht immernoch relativ gut aus.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. November 2011)

Vorsicht_Bissig schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel von mir hat BF3 und MW3 und ich wollte mal den vergleich von beiden auf der gleichen Maschine sehn (ist n normaler Gamer-PC, also GTX460 in die Richtung)
> 
> Und dort sieht BF3 nicht so viel besser aus, als MW3, wenn man die Einstellungen so einstellt, dass beide 60Fps haben (gut, CoD hat bei den höchsten Einstellungen so um die 100 Aufwärts, aber das braucht man nich zum zocken) ...


 
Das ist kein normaler Gamer PC sondern ein schwacher Gamer PC, kein Wunder sieht BF3 mit 60FPS damit nicht besser aus als MW3, 

Jeder der ein bisschen Ahnung von der Materie hat, weiss dass es einen Unterschied zwischen der Frostbyte 2.0 Engine und der IW4.0 Engine (Die IW Engine wird schon seit 2005 benutzt, wurde etwas abgeändert) 
Es gibt keine neue Engine da COD mehrheitlich für Konsolen konzipiert wurde. Deshalb die tiefen Systemvoraussetzungen, kleinen Maps und wenigen Spielerslots von gerade mal 24 Player.

Soll doch jeder das spielen was ihm Spass macht. Grafisch kannst du jedoch die 2 Titel nicht auf eine Ebene stellen (Schon nur die Lichtdynamik, fällt dem Laien aber sowieso nicht auf), und wenn dann vergleiche die höchsten Settings miteinander, und nicht auf einen schwachen PC optimierten Settings.


----------



## Hitman-47 (13. November 2011)

Allein schon aufgrund der Zerstörung sieht BF3 imo auch noch auf niedrigsten Einstellungen besser aus als MW3 auf maximalen Einstellungen.


----------



## spionkaese (13. November 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Das ist kein normaler Gamer PC sondern ein schwacher Gamer PC, kein Wunder sieht BF3 mit 60FPS damit nicht besser aus als MW3,
> 
> Jeder der ein bisschen Ahnung von der Materie hat, weiss dass es einen Unterschied zwischen der Frostbyte 2.0 Engine und der IW4.0 Engine (Die IW Engine wird schon seit 2005 benutzt, wurde etwas abgeändert)
> Es gibt keine neue Engine da COD mehrheitlich für Konsolen konzipiert wurde. Deshalb die tiefen Systemvoraussetzungen, kleinen Maps und wenigen Spielerslots von gerade mal 24 Player.
> ...


 Mit meiner 5850 (etwas besser als die 460) sieht BF3 wesentlich besser aus 


Hitman-47 schrieb:


> Allein schon aufgrund der Zerstörung sieht BF3 imo auch noch auf niedrigsten Einstellungen besser aus als MW3 auf maximalen Einstellungen.


Dank der Beleuchtung und den Linseneffekten würde es das auch ohne Zerstörung.


----------



## maik151180 (14. November 2011)

Leider zählt dies nur für Konsolen wenn man die PC Verkaufscharts anschaut sieht das ganze vollkommen anders aus.
Bei den PC Spielern bekommt Activision irgendwie kein Fuß mehr in die Tür.
Und was bei den Konsolen los ist und verkauft wird interessiert mich nicht.



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Das ist kein normaler Gamer PC sondern ein schwacher Gamer PC, kein Wunder sieht BF3 mit 60FPS damit nicht besser aus als MW3,
> 
> Jeder der ein bisschen Ahnung von der Materie hat, weiss dass es einen Unterschied zwischen der Frostbyte 2.0 Engine und der IW4.0 Engine (Die IW Engine wird schon seit 2005 benutzt, wurde etwas abgeändert)
> Es gibt keine neue Engine da COD mehrheitlich für Konsolen konzipiert wurde. Deshalb die tiefen Systemvoraussetzungen, kleinen Maps und wenigen Spielerslots von gerade mal 24 Player.
> ...


 
Sorry muß die korrigieren die IW Engine basiert auf der 1999 id Software entwickelten id Tech 3 engine die auch in Quake III ihren Platz fand ein kleines bissl abgewandelt oder aufgepeppt hat dies Engine Infinity Ward seit CoD2 benutzt. 
Also ich muß sagen ich hab seit 25.10.11 Bf3 gespielt dann am 08.11.11 MW3 und ich hab mich sowas von erschrocken, die Grafik ist echt extremst schlecht. ( Ich habe auch einen High-End Gamer PC und spiel BF3 auf max Grafik. Kann nicht jeder aber ist ja auch kein muß )


----------

